# Drag cars from Auto World



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Who is selling the new 4 gear drag cars from auto world ? I would like to know if their is a per sale or not and which cars and the price. If you would like to e-mail me that ok to. [email protected] Thanks alot Lendell


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I just found out you can get a 2 in 1 set at NTB/Tire Kingdom stores for ~$90!! I'm gettin' one!


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

are they available now ??????.was that picture taken in he store??


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I called my local NTB and he said they had ~10 in stock.

Marty


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello sellers!!!

Is is available now????!!!!????


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Just found this


http://www.autoworldblog.com/slot-cars/98-auto-world-slot-cars-drag-racing-exclusive-sneak-peek/


----------



## rabbitracing (Apr 13, 2009)

I will have them early next week according to AW.

PM me for details.

thanks
zach


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thats really old there joe655


----------



## thunderjetshotm (Oct 17, 2006)

hockeydevil1111 said:


> I will have them early next week according to AW.
> 
> PM me for details.
> 
> ...


Zach here you go again with the lies, I am a distributor for AW Bobbys Hobbys in Port Orange, FL . As of Friday AW said they are hoping to have them in their warehouse on the 10th of Demcember at the earliest & start shipping to Distributors on the 13th. Then once the us Distributors get them we will start to ship to dealers. You will be lucky to get for Christmas with dealers. Zack has a bad track record of lieing in posts as with Rel 8 Tjets. Here was his user name om ebay brfore they kicked him off for taking Money & not sending the items promised ezslot
Anyone interested can PM me. 
Happy Holidays
Bobby


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I just want the cars. I have a timing system.I need all the cars . thanks lendell


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Well how is NTB getting their tracks already but the john force set isnt coming out til Dec 10th??,that means the sets must be done already,but i do know from my contact at AW ,he said the ydid the special track stes first.
I seond that oif this Zach character is a RIP OFF KING ..stay off here Pal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I have dealt with Zach and no complaints here. In fact I still do business with him and will continue. 

Not sure why the hostility, here is a young dude in a hobby thats mostly 40 years old and up. Why not encorouge him? Maybe you had a bad deal with him and I should keep my mouth shut. 

Sorry for the old link Scotty!!!lol. Not sure how I didn't see that particular link before but it's still cool!!!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Can we keep this on track (so to speak) about the AW drag sets please?

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Here are the cars from the NTB set:














































You get two 4Gear P/S's and two GIII NASCAR's. I imagine the NASCAR's are there because you can make an oval with the track.

Marty


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Marty, are the P/S cars Chevy Cobalts or Pontiacs?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Pontiac?










Marty


----------



## thunderjetshotm (Oct 17, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I have dealt with Zach and no complaints here. In fact I still do business with him and will continue.
> 
> Not sure why the hostility, here is a young dude in a hobby thats mostly 40 years old and up. Why not encorouge him? Maybe you had a bad deal with him and I should keep my mouth shut.
> 
> Sorry for the old link Scotty!!!lol. Not sure how I didn't see that particular link before but it's still cool!!!


I guess you are one of the lucky ones or his neighbor, I get bad emails about him getting paid & people having to file paypal claims to get their money back, I get the emails because somehow people think I am his distributor, I'm Not & never will be..


----------



## thunderjetshotm (Oct 17, 2006)

scottman2007 said:


> Well how is NTB getting their tracks already but the john force set isnt coming out til Dec 10th??,that means the sets must be done already,but i do know from my contact at AW ,he said the ydid the special track stes first.
> I seond that oif this Zach character is a RIP OFF KING ..stay off here Pal!!!!!!!!!!


Ya I'm Pissed that AW did that as well. I just hung up with AW & they are on the water.. They are shooting for an ontime delivery of the 10th


----------



## MGroothuis (Jan 7, 2003)

The only reason the NTB special orders were done first is because of their delivery dates. The individual tools that inject our track only have a single piece of track. Each one is injected one at a time which turns out to be crazy time-consuming. In order to meet the dates for the customer, their track had to be made first. Kinda sucks about it pushing our JF sets, but that's the only way we could deliver on time. JF sets ARE made and are on the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Those cars look real nice!!

I can't wait to get my hands on them.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Just called a local NTB, they have the sets. I will be picking mine up tonight on the way home from work. 

Dave


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Just got back from NTB....had to check on tires for the Solstice anyhow. The Mgr. didn't even know if he had the sets yet or not!....he did...they came in today, so I brought one home. Had to wait for him to put it into the system so he could sell me one. 
Now I'll go into the "race room" & open it up.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

What, no pictures!!! Come on EJ, share the love...RM


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Ah yes... the classic race between car #1 and... car #1. And it's not even the same font for the two 1's so they didn't do it to save costs. Amazing.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

eastside johnny said:


> Just got back from NTB....had to check on tires for the Solstice anyhow. The Mgr. didn't even know if he had the sets yet or not!....he did...they came in today, so I brought one home. Had to wait for him to put it into the system so he could sell me one.
> Now I'll go into the "race room" & open it up.



Whats NTB??


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

National Tire & Battery - http://www.ntb.com/

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> What, no pictures!!! Come on EJ, share the love...RM


Still using a Nikon 2020 35mm FILM camera......I've got lots of good lenses including a great closeup lens.....have to get the prints & scan the prints first ( and I have to start a new roll of film now too)


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

The cars look good. How about a review of the track.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## rabbitracing (Apr 13, 2009)

thunderjetshotm said:


> I guess you are one of the lucky ones or his neighbor, I get bad emails about him getting paid & people having to file paypal claims to get their money back, I get the emails because somehow people think I am his distributor, I'm Not & never will be..


Hey bobby I am confused. You sold me 7 master cases of rel #8 now you are saying i never bought from you? I have invoices. 

thanks
zach

also I will email you on the AW super III's I need some more for the shop.


----------



## thunderjetshotm (Oct 17, 2006)

hockeydevil1111 said:


> Hey bobby I am confused. You sold me 7 master cases of rel #8 now you are saying i never bought from you? I have invoices.
> 
> thanks
> zach
> ...


Zack Let me get some of what you are doing.. It must be the good _stuff_. You have never bought any cases from me at all. Now prove you sent me Money which you can't so everyone can see you are full of it.. You did buy 12 white lightnings of the Bowties & Mopar Maia cars from me on Ebay but that was it, When I relized who you were you were blocked, But that don't matter now anyway because ebay through you off for ripping people off. 
Please do not asociate yourself with me in any way, I don't like getting emails about dealers who are not my dealers.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*har!*



TK Solver said:


> Ah yes... the classic race between car #1 and... car #1. And it's not even the same font for the two 1's so they didn't do it to save costs. Amazing.


What?... It could happen... No? :lol::jest::lol:


----------



## rabbitracing (Apr 13, 2009)

thunderjetshotm said:


> Zack Let me get some of what you are doing.. It must be the good _stuff_. You have never bought any cases from me at all. Now prove you sent me Money which you can't so everyone can see you are full of it.. You did buy 12 white lightnings of the Bowties & Mopar Maia cars from me on Ebay but that was it, When I relized who you were you were blocked, But that don't matter now anyway because ebay through you off for ripping people off.
> Please do not asociate yourself with me in any way, I don't like getting emails about dealers who are not my dealers.


ok guys 2 things, I have a shop in westfield nj zip 07090 if you are free come buy and take a look. I am in the process of putting a new track in. possibly a wizzard or tko. I also have tons of AW slot cars Carrera slot cars ninco scx and tons of other brands.


also

I dont like what you are doing by saying i am a rip off. And i would never buy anything from you again


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Recriminations of some "ripping some off" shouldn't be made w/o proof. They aren't in the spirit of HobbyTalk and won't be tolerated. Any further issues the two of you have need to be taken to PM or email.


----------

